# rupert rat food



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

have any of you used mr johnsons rupert rat food

Mr J Rupert Rat Mix - Pets - £12.48 - Chemist Direct

seems good value for money and free delivery for orders over £40


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It's much better than Reggie Rat. I used to use it as the basis of my home made diet, but found it hard to get hold of and my rats do better on the straights now - still much better than most ready made rat foods, though


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

yes I used Rupert for a while as well.
It can be difficult to source but they will deliver direct if you order enough of it!!!

Mind you I was only paying £9 from a petshop late last year.


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> It's much better than Reggie Rat. I used to use it as the basis of my home made diet, but found it hard to get hold of and my rats do better on the straights now - still much better than most ready made rat foods, though


whats other foods do you add to the mix to make it up


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lobley said:


> whats other foods do you add to the mix to make it up


You can add loads of different things to a mix and make up your own mix but to give you an idea: ratsrule.com - suebee's rat diet , Our Homemade Rat Diet , Shunamite Rats . : victory:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

rupet rat is here to 12 quid a bag i use it some time to save them getting bored


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Details on my website. I dont do the "shunamite" diet as it's proven too fattening for mine, but to be fair, that's because I followed the 10% dog food 40% rabbit food 40% cereal 10% pasta rule. The true "shunamite" diet isn't that, it's just been carried along on the forum bandwagon and mutated into the be all and end all of rat diets. I dont think even Alison feeds that any more.

There's details of what I feed here:
Bohemian Rattery - Home of the Bohemian Rats

I dont go by specifics but at a rough guess, I'd say there's much less thn 5% dog food in my diet, and no pasta at all. Sometimes - especially in kittens or underweight rats - I add egg noodles, but again, more like 1-2% of the mix at most, rather than 10% : victory:

Edited to add - when I think about it, it's probably less than that - I add one sheet of egg noodles per 8-9kg of mix!


----------



## terito (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry for using pretty old topic, but could someone post nutritional values and ingredients of this Rupert Rat food? I can't seem to find them anywhere on the internet and I was wondering if the food was worth ordering, but I really don't want to get 15 kg's of food that doesn't have the nutritional values "I" need...


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

thats very cheap am paying 18 quid a bag and i order a bag every week my rats get rupert rat and hasmter and gerbail furit mix and cearls and dog food and all are scraps


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I've given it a go this time too, some of my rats love it, some leave all the nuggets. Not as impressed as I was last time, but it's still very good and better than most commercial diets.

Afraid I cant give a nutritional breakdown as the sack is now gone but if you get in touch with My Petfoods (who make it) I'm sure they'll be able to help.

My Pet Foods


----------



## terito (Aug 26, 2009)

I've already asked those nutritional values from My Pet Foods too (using the form they have on their site), but so far I haven't received their answer. Just thought to ask in here too if someone happens to have the bag...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, they can be somewhat confusing, as on some bags it says they contain chicken, and on others they say it's soya based.


----------

